# GPS Daten rund um Hidra- Südnorwegen wer hat Wegpunkte ???



## Paaaarty39m (26. März 2006)

Hallo !!!
Wir fahren Ende August auf die Insel Hidra nicht Hitra !!!
Wir haben dort ein Boot mit GPS und Echolot gechartert !!!
Wer war schon mal dort und hat evtl Wegpunkte gespeichert ???
Würde mich über jede Art von Info freuen #6 
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Hecht100blau (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: GPS Daten rund um Hidra- Südnorwegen wer hat Wegpunkte ???*

Lieber Paaaarty39m, 
Ich habe natürlich gelesen das deine Anfrage schon von 2006 ist, kannst du dich noch an deinen Urlaub erinnern?? Ich fahren jetzt in 2015 dort im August hin. Ein paar Tips wären schon hilfreich. Wie sieht es dort mit Süßwasserfischen aus, ist das dort auch möglich?
In 2014 war ich am Hardangerfjord. Neben schweinswalen,die oft um mein Boot gekreist sind,habe ich Leng bis 130cm Makrelen, Hering , Dorsch , Köhler und auch Plattfisch gefangen. Nach einem Leng aus 120m Tiefe
war ich oft schon völlig fertig,da dieser Fisch am Anfang auch
richtig kämpft. Teilweise stand der Fisch so dicht,das ich beim Runterlassen die Fischaufschläge gespürt habe. Es war schon ganz schön imposant,wenn ich mit meiner 4,60m Nussschale dort im Wasser war und fast neben mir dieAIDA vorbei fuhr. Ich hatte letztlich nach einer Woche
für zwei Personen das Filet bereits auf Eis. Dann bin ich auf Forellen fischen gegangen. Oftmals brauchte man nach dem Einwurf mit Dendrobenas nur langsam bis drei zählen  -- dann hing schon eine Forelle dran. Nur nicht dabei zu lange warten,sonst gab es langwierige Haken OPs an der forelle.
Mal sehen wie es auf HIDRA wird, gerne schreibe ich auch einen ausführlichen Angelbericht vom Hardangerfjord.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## moborie (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: GPS Daten rund um Hidra- Südnorwegen wer hat Wegpunkte ???*

Hallo Uwe,ich war 05/2014 auf Hidra - Süßwasserangeln ist dort nicht möglich,da mußt Du schon aufs Festland !
Bzgl.der Fangplätze einfach mal die Suche bemühen !#6


----------

